# What Are we?-fixed the picture links.....



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Orange blotch peacock (a man made hybrid)
Copadichromis borleyi (I guess. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not a Malawi hap keeper)
Pseudotropheus demasoni
Melanochromis chipokae
Pseudotropheus crabro
Metriaclima greshakei
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus socolofi


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree with StructureGuy on all.

But the Melanochromis may be a hybrid of chipokae and auratus. My reasoning is that overall in coloration it most resembles chipokae except the tail which is colored more like an auratus (upper half light, lower half dark), and the lack of any yellow along the unpaired fin edges which male chipokae most often have. Also the head and mouth seems to be about midway between chipokae and auratus.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I thought he looked funny... lol... I had no idea what they were....


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

My Melanochromis Auratus looked like that for a time but he then got more of a uniformed white/black tail. 
good looking fish!


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

So you dont thinnk he is a hybrid?


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

IMO I don't think he is a hybrid I'll snatch a photo of my guy or try to he knows when I am trying.....


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL! Mine are little camera hogs...... I need a better camera,.....

I like to snatch my pictures during feeding time...


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok here ya go same fish different angles his tail color varies on his mood...But his tail is almost always solid black with a whit tipped and some speckles at the end just like in the profile pictures on this board.


























Here's his mate


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

He does look like mine.... Awesome!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

lil_flame33 said:


> He does look like mine.... Awesome!


Yours does not look like a pure M. auratus to me.

Melanochromis chipokae
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=755

Melanochromis auratus
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=750

Kevin


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

StructureGuy said:


> lil_flame33 said:
> 
> 
> > He does look like mine.... Awesome!
> ...


Thanks so much... It doesnt matter... I'm just glad to know what half of him is.... lol...


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

To me it looks like in the picture some blue comes forward but what does he look like under the light? the Chipokae have more blue irrides. that comes out and the Auratus doesnt. Mine doesn't have any blue shimmers.... 
But no matter which one he is very good looking
I'm not a all pure breed person some of mine are some are not and I'm ok with that it's a hobby and a relaxing one for me... 

And all of it is IMO I don't claim to be an expert all in fun for all of us and that's why we ask everyone opinions...


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks! It doesn't bother me either. I am going to do another tank though, of only demasoni and yellow labs.... I'm thinking a 75g. I found one for cheap and it has the same cabinet as my 125 and since its the same hight and width as my 125, the only difference is that its 4 ft instead of 6 we are going to put it right on the side of the 125....

so it'll make a whole 10 feet of fish tank.... lol....

but thats the only tank ill have only dems and labs.... so they wont hybridize and I can save those fry


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice I wish I had more room for more tanks but I only live in a condo... so until I finally get back into a house I'll have to make do with my 55, 30 growing tank and 2- 5 gal fry and holding....


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Structure guy! Do you think the Metriaclima greshakei is a male or female? Can you tell from the color or only from venting?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

male


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

i do belive his female is a true m.auratus. the male maybe a tank strain.


----------

